# TODAY ON RO



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2008)

[align=center]TODAY ON RO[/align]


[align=center]Kirst3buns sadly informs us that Cadbury has gone to the bridge. He was a beautiful boy who will be missed very, very much. Binky Free little one!

[/align]


[align=center]:rainbow:[/align]


[align=center]Kudos and bunny kisses for Slavetoabunny! Sheâs begun volunteer work for a local shelter. [/align]

[align=center]:flowerskiss:
[/align]


[align=center]Jordiweis is now on maternity leave! Any guesses for baby size? Length? Date?[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]Donât forget to learn something new every day! Then stop in and tell us what it was! MsBinky started this great thread and itâs really a lot of fun to think about and share!






[/align]

[align=center]Cross your fingers (and toes and legs and eyes!) undergunfire and her significant other really want this house they found to rent! Itâs just perfect for them and their tiny zoo![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Looks like Zeus is a real ladiesâ man! The girls are flocking to him![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]Congratulations to momofmany on her beautiful new girly![/align]
[align=center]And Delusional on her gorgeous new little guy![/align]


[align=center]:bunnyheart

[/align]




[align=center]HAPPY GOTCHA DAY TO Bunbuns! [/align]

[align=center]:rabbithop[/align]


[align=center]BE SURE TO ENTER THE ST. PATâS EASTER PARADE OF BUNNIES CONTEST?! [/align]

[align=center]You only have until Friday!! [/align]

[align=center]




[/align]



[align=center]*Remember when you were the newbie*? We have LOTS of new members! Stop in, give them a big welcome and say hello on the Introductions forum![/align]


[align=center]





[/align]



[align=center]Do you know this bunnyâs name? Youâll find its home someplace in the blogs!!![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 10, 2008)

If I am correct, that bunny is called Dipper? And it belong to BabyBunnies!




Edit: DIPPY, not Dipper! I was doing it from memory!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 11, 2008)

That's right! Doesn't that little baby have the cutest fuzzy head?


----------

